# Surprise!!



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.elisteincartoons.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/cullum-twilight.jpg












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

So that's how they make those things. Always wondered.
:laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> So that's how they make those things. Always wondered.
> :laughing:


It's hard to explain.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

ok this one goes in the shop...lol


----------

